# Trunk lock



## mcbeach (Oct 9, 2007)

On a 2008 EOS, is there any way to lock the trunk such that when the convertible top is down and the car is left unattended no one can access the trunk by using the trunk release in the door? Thanks


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Trunk lock (mcbeach)*

If you lock the doors with the remote, the inside trunk release should be disabled.
It is on my '07.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

does any one know how you open the trunk using the vw emblem on the back? ive tried it with the key in the ignition and it stilll wont work?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (minnvw)*

you can open it using the emblem if you *unlock all doors*
You can also open it with the switch on the driver's door, or with the middle button on the remote, _however_ the trunk will pull itself back down if you don't *immediately open it*
I am not sure if that last behavior is supposed to happen, but for me, you must have your hand on the emblem when you trigger it if you don't have all the doors unlocked, or you can't run to the back in time before it locks back.








William


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_you can open it using the emblem if you *unlock all doors*
You can also open it with the switch on the driver's door, or with the middle button on the remote, _however_ the trunk will pull itself back down if you don't *immediately open it*
I am not sure if that last behavior is supposed to happen, but for me, you must have your hand on the emblem when you trigger it if you don't have all the doors unlocked, or you can't run to the back in time before it locks back.








William

William,
Just double checked mine...it stays open.
Perhaps yours needs adjusting.


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalMan)*

Mine seems erratic. Sometimes I have to 'pump' it (push twice). Most times, one push and it opens fine. Other times, it re-closes after I've opened via the door, gotten out, closed the front door... quickly too, and did not lock the car (usually in my garage).
Greg


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (gdevitry)*

Ours seems to work fine, stays open when you release it via the door switch or key fob.
I have never left it for a couple minutes to see if it eventually closes itself as a security feature. I'll have to try it sometime to see if it "times out" after awhile.
Kevin


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_I have never left it for a couple minutes to see if it eventually closes itself as a security feature. I'll have to try it sometime to see if it "times out" after awhile.
I didn't time it... but I did notice that mine closed itself after a bit of time had passed. I would guess at least a minute or 2... probably less than 5 minutes. I would think it should stay open for as long as the average person would take to walk the distance that the key fob will operate. lol


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine also works fine. It stays open for a minute or two and if I don't fully open it it closes itself again.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

i guess i should ask my question once more? how do you open the trunk using the vw emblem? not how to open it using the key fob, not how to open it using the inside button, anyone know the answer? doug


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Doug,
The emblem is hinged, so push the top of the emblem in so the bottom comes out. That should pop the trunk.
Damir


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*

Doug,
The trunk is linked to the passenger door lock. If you have your doors set to unlock, one press just the drivers door, two presses for the passenger door then you will have to press unlock two times to be able to open the trunk with the emblem.
I have my locks programmed to unlock both driver and passenger door with one press. This will also allow the emblem to work with a simple single press of unlock. With this technique you never have to use the middle truck button on the remote and also have less chance of locking your keys in the trunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_Doug,
The emblem is hinged, so push the top of the emblem in so the bottom comes out. That should pop the trunk.
Damir

Doug, this is exactly how you open the trunk! (_in direct simple terms too, thanks Damir!_) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The reason we all started mentioning unlocking doors is that the trunk is locked when the passenger door is locked. You can still _try_ the emblem, but it will be locked and not open the trunk.
One more tip: put your hand in the recess *above* the tilting "VW" to lift, rather than under it.
Somebody mentioned getting their hand pinched under the emblem before.
When closing the trunk, I find the emblem the best place to grab also-- less smudges than grabbing the edge of the lid.
William


----------



## monocle (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_When closing the trunk, I find the emblem the best place to grab also-- less smudges than grabbing the edge of the lid.
I find that with just the right amount of force on the nice "carpeted" handle INSIDE the trunk link, I can bring it down far enough for the auto close mechanism to take over... yet still get my hand out of the way before it closes. YMMV


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (monocle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monocle* »_ the nice "carpeted" handle INSIDE the trunk lid

I was using the emblem too to close the trunk. Took me a few months to find the carpeted handle/ledge


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

well thanks to you " fellas"i knew the emblem did pivet, i just could never find the right combo so it would open, that makes it ez , if the passenger door is unlocked it will open.i do like that idea of one click unlocks both doors im going to have service dept set that next week, I guess ive never thought of locking my keys in the truck but i know it can happen. I know the bigger bemmers have a sensor in the trunk that will pick up a signal from the key fob, and the trunk will not lock if it senses the fob inside. thanks again doug


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Trunk lock (mcbeach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcbeach* »_On a 2008 EOS, is there any way to lock the trunk such that when the convertible top is down and the car is left unattended no one can access the trunk by using the trunk release in the door? Thanks

I use to own a 2007 for only 3 months and I had the same issue. On 2008 model they disable that button when the top is down or window open, you can't open the trunk if you lock the doors from the remote.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (minnvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minnvw* »_i do like that idea of one click unlocks both doors im going to have service dept set that next week, 

Doug, this option can be changed from the MFD.


----------

